# N. Ireland car photos only :)



## ClarkeG

Ok so here goes, photos of N. IRELAND car owners only 

Lets start with my seat leon...

Clarke


----------



## jayt

my seat leon, dirty and un detailed...


----------



## Ronnie

The Tank:









The Mondeo:


----------



## Phil H

very nice! i passed through Armagh the other week when i was there.


----------



## Step_7

I own this bunch.....










1998 Rover Mini Paul Smith LE










1999 Rover Mini 40th Anniversary Edition










2004 MINI Cooper S










You see a theme here???? 

Also drive a 2003 Megane 1.5DCi but I haven't bothered taking any pictures of that in the year I've owned it...... :lol:


----------



## Ruth M

My yaris


----------



## martyn

Here you go:thumb:


----------



## steveo21




----------



## chrisibiza

My Ibiza Sport:


----------



## CraigRx8

Mazda Rx8


----------



## NornIron

Betsy:









Beatrice:


----------



## technics100

Ron Burgundy (Cause its dark red)


----------



## DaveysFR

*My Leon FR:*

*Dirty (Worst its ever been, Christmas 2007:*
[








[








[








*Just Washed and Collinite 476s*
[








[








[








[








[








*Reflection Shots:*
[








[








[









*Washed Clayed, G220/Menzerna and Collinte 476s* :thumb:
[









:buffer:


----------



## Ruth M

near sure i recognise that reg on that red leon, where are you from?


----------



## DaveysFR

Hi R6TH M,

Im from Limavady but im in the Port every Sunday nearly. Ive seen your wee Yaris a few times down there tidy wee wagon :thumb:

I must say high next time I see you. Were you down the port one day one day in a Candy White Leon FR?

Also here is some before and after shots of my mates yellow golf I detailed this saturday past. (Sorry about the quality my camera phones crap)

*Before:*
You can see there is a layer of dust and dirt on the car and dead insects. There is also very little shine to the paintwork and a dulness. Hopefully this can be improved...

[








[








[








[








[








[









Products used:

- Washed with Megs Gold Class and TBM, Megs wash mitt, Daisy APC 1:4
- Wheels cleaned with Daisy APC and autoglym rim brush
- Clayed with Bilt Hamber Auto Clay
- Megs G220 with 5" Menzerna Compounding Pad/Intensive Polish 3.02
- Megs G220 with 5" Menzerna Polishing Pad/Final Finsh 106 FF
- IPA Wipedown to get rid of any oils from polishing
- Paint and rims waxed with Collinite 476s
- Trim and Tyres treated with Auto Smart High Style
- Glass done inside and out with Autoglym Glass Polish

*Afters:*
Sorry about the quality of the pics, they were taken late in the evening when it was starting to get dark, also pics were taken with a camera phone.

[








[








[








[








[








[








[








[


----------



## Ruth M

Looks well, i must have seen you down the port then! never been down in a white leon tho


----------



## DaveysFR

Thanks, I know, you posted ages ago a detail you done on a Candy White FR (got my wires crossed lol).


----------



## Ruth M

ahh yes that is Sean G's car off the forum!


----------



## SwirlyNot

My Porsche 968.


----------



## glennv6

here's my V6 clio, i believe its the only Liquid yellow in ireland??



















with my mates tuned ST









I think i spotted the yellow golf in the port last sunday?


----------



## rosssei

only LY V6 - i owned a LY 182 which is now in Newtownards!


----------



## DaveysFR

Yeah the yellow golf was in the port on sunday. I was in the passenger side seen your Clio about as well its mint mate.


----------



## diesel-dave

I thought i Had saw your car somewhere before Davey, never realised it was around home. That is a tastey Golf.


----------



## Ruth M

that liquid yellow v6 is stunning!


----------



## pete_172

where abouts its that ly v6...iver neever seen it before...but i really want to.


----------



## DaveysFR

diesel-dave,

Aye that golfs a nice one, full Recaro leather seats in her as well.

What car you drive lad?


----------



## [email protected]

my car:









couple of changes since - i've had front windows tinted by pentagon to match, added OEM M3 spoiler at rear, upgraded bulbs to GP thunders for the halo's and 6000k bulbs to match


----------



## diesel-dave

the old car after some love and attention










and the new car when i just got, over a year ago now


----------



## djcromie

The Big Girl after a good wash


----------



## Hugo

Just joined the forum and heres my Car, 06 Cooper S with loads of John Cooper Works bits!



This is my dads 1975 MGB which I've done alot of work on it!


----------



## davidrogers190

is it me or does pretty much every car in Ireland/Northan Ireland have mud flaps?


----------



## RP Stevie

We need mudflaps over here!

My Mondeo ST:


----------



## Ryan2focus

My focus:


----------



## matty_corsa

well here is the round around car a audi a4



















and this is the weekend fun hehe a sapphire cosworth


----------



## AaronB

my astra


----------



## themaninavectra

Lovin that B&W pic Aaron!


----------



## AaronB

cheers dude


----------



## themaninavectra

Where you based?


----------



## AaronB

Crossgar, urself?


----------



## themaninavectra

Thought I had seen that reg about.

I'm Carrick but pretty much travelling all of NI on a regular basis


----------



## AaronB

lol where have you seen me about?


----------



## themaninavectra

Crossgar funny enough. LOL


----------



## o'cahan

1998 V5 Type-r,running new 2.5 motor on hks management :thumb:
From Limavady co.Derry


----------



## AaronB

themaninavectra said:


> Crossgar funny enough. LOL


lmao!! wats ur vectra like? i mite have seen ya


----------



## AaronB

o'cahan said:


> 1998 V5 Type-r,running new 2.5 motor on hks management :thumb:
> From Limavady co.Derry


i think i was behind u tonight, was on the road to Ballynahinch, was just past the road that takes u to Drumaness, ur car or a car very similar to urs pulled into a house just infront of me... i remembered the decal on the quarter pannel and the white wheels lol


----------



## themaninavectra

Its an 07 SRI in blue. Nothing out of the ordinary other than its a little cleaner than most others (most of the time)


----------



## Modmedia

DaveysFR said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Parked behind this car in the tower centre not so long ago! Nice!

Mine... =)


----------



## DaveysFR

o'cahan,

Seen your Subaru around the town, shes a tidy wagon :thumb:


----------



## AaronB

themaninavectra said:


> Its an 07 SRI in blue. Nothing out of the ordinary other than its a little cleaner than most others (most of the time)


so its a blue 07 sri vectra? must look out for ya lol


----------



## themaninavectra

AaronB said:


> so its a blue 07 sri vectra? must look out for ya lol


Im sure there cant be that many


----------



## randomgary

my wee corsa

Pics by Phil Ray


----------



## ClarkeG

Very nice vxr corsa, is that standard ride height or have you lowered it more?

Clarke


----------



## cdti_sri

My old and new motors. Ill get better pics of the astra up once I have a bit more time.


----------



## randomgary

ClarkeG said:


> Very nice vxr corsa, is that standard ride height or have you lowered it more?
> 
> Clarke


its lowered 40mm, I got the lucky number of janspeed developement car but apart from an exhaust, it lowered and debadged the exterior is staying nice and standard

heres standard ride hight


----------



## GazM

The Golf, No R Plates anymore


----------



## Souleh

diesel-dave said:


> the old car after some love and attention


Those alloys look familiar!

My first car


























Few bits n bobs are different now tho


----------



## diesel-dave

allrite souleh.

the cars looking well, the sri rims make a big difference.:thumb:


----------



## buck-egit

This was just taken with ma cameraphone

spent the day before cleaning it

washed with 2 buckets
then clayed with megs clay and detailer
then used the megs carnuba wax on it

got me some nice beeding now lol

she is also remapped she was a 1.9 multijet 150 bhp now 195 bhp


----------



## NIgolf

*my a4 tdi (b6)*


----------



## Amcm

my fiesta


----------



## Sportspack Mark

My MINI


----------



## o'cahan

DaveysFR said:


> o'cahan,
> 
> Seen your Subaru around the town, shes a tidy wagon :thumb:


Cheers Davey,what you driving yourself?


----------



## DaveysFR

*o'cahan,*

I drive the Red new shape Leon FR on the second page of this thread.


----------



## cdti_sri

The astra just after a wash


----------



## Prepworkz




----------



## PJS

Prepworkz said:


>


Fixed image url issue.


----------



## Prepworkz

Ta very much


----------



## mobitune

ClarkeG said:


> Ok so here goes, photos of N. IRELAND car owners only
> 
> Lets start with my seat leon...
> 
> Clarke


Saw your car on Northway in Portadown last week, I actually commented to my g/f that the driver must be a committed detailer  What a coincidence!

Nice car mate


----------



## ClarkeG

mobitune said:


> Saw your car on Northway in Portadown last week, I actually commented to my g/f that the driver must be a committed detailer  What a coincidence!
> 
> Nice car mate


Cheers, yea enjoy keeping it clean for more than one day is a bonus  where abouts you from?

Clarke


----------



## mobitune

ClarkeG said:


> Cheers, yea enjoy keeping it clean for more than one day is a bonus  where abouts you from?
> 
> Clarke


Lisburn, living in Portadown 3-4 days a week :thumb:


----------



## golf548

A fewof my GTTDI 130.......nothing major just a few simple changes


























All comments appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Curtiz




----------



## Ralli///mart

randomgary said:


> my wee corsa
> 
> Pics by Phil Ray


Love the pics bud. Thinking I know the Location.
LVI Lisburn. Work there own an Evo8 Yellow parked up week days.


----------



## Kaner.eB

new to site heres my 206









































and at the meet yesturday


----------



## ww1

My A4 Cabriolet :car: , I'm a :newbie: from Banbridge

Meg G220 with Menz 3.02 on Lake country orange light cut pad, Menz RD85 on lake country white polishing pad, Werkstat Prime Acrylic applied with Ultimate 100 mm Glazing Pad and Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger applied on microfibre










































I used Renovo Ultraproofer on the canvas roof - gives great water beading


----------



## linty264

Nice to see a few new faces on here, havent been on DW much this past while. Recognise the reg off the VXR corsa from somewhere though.


----------



## cdti_sri

very nice ww1 seen you around banbridge a couple of times.


----------



## ww1

Thanks cdti sri, your astra's looking fab as well


----------



## NIgolf

very nice WW1 - looks lovely


----------



## barnicles

I done this one ages ago but its the only thing i can find pics of right now...


----------



## .T.

First post!.

I see that ST mondeo a lot around armagh!

My own mondeo


----------



## Kaner.eB

couple pics of my car after a quick clean lol 

http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0077p.jpg
http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0090.jpg


----------



## NIgolf

Gave the Audi a "wee" going over


----------



## Audio Advice

*Lovely*

some lovely cars there folks - Ruths as always looking stunning. Are you keeping that car in the house now? Its awesome :thumb: A real credit to you. As are they all to be honest.

Lovin' the wee Corsa VXR too - looks real nice :buffer:

Hope I can sneak in under the radar as nearly an N.I. car. It was bought in Antrim and lived in Lisburn for nearly four years and I really do miss the place. I'll try and sneak it in anyway -














































Cheers


----------



## Ronnie

.T. said:


> First post!.
> 
> I see that ST mondeo a lot around armagh!
> 
> My own mondeo


Another Armagh man those pictures are taken only a few miles from where I live! very nice indeedie!


----------



## .T.

Ronnie said:


> Another Armagh man those pictures are taken only a few miles from where I live! very nice indeedie!


I only live down the road from there lol


----------



## Ruth M

Iain S said:


> some lovely cars there folks - Ruths as always looking stunning. Are you keeping that car in the house now? Its awesome :thumb: A real credit to you. As are they all to be honest.
> 
> Lovin' the wee Corsa VXR too - looks real nice :buffer:
> 
> Hope I can sneak in under the radar as nearly an N.I. car. It was bought in Antrim and lived in Lisburn for nearly four years and I really do miss the place. I'll try and sneak it in anyway -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Look who's talking Iain lol, long time no speak. The vaux is looking pretty ace :thumb: very clean!! My own is a mess at the min, will have to get it cleaned up soon 

Cheers
Ruth


----------



## Ronnie

.T. said:


> I only live down the road from there lol


cool there are quite a few people from round T'gee and the Bawn


----------



## Jmax

R6TH M said:


> Look who's talking Iain lol, long time no speak. The vaux is looking pretty ace :thumb: very clean!! My own is a mess at the min, will have to get it cleaned up soon
> 
> Cheers
> Ruth


hell dont credit him with keeping it clean for the photos, that was all my doing


----------



## B A Baracus

Ronnie said:


> cool there are quite a few people from round T'gee and the Bawn


And Laurelvale :wave:


----------



## Audio Advice

Jmax said:


> hell dont credit him with keeping it clean for the photos, that was all my doing


'All' your doing. Mmm - are you sure :wave:

You can drink tea - I'll give you that :buffer:


----------



## Ronnie

B A Baracus said:


> And Laurelvale :wave:


I used to live in Laurelvale too!! now out in the wilderness!


----------



## Jmax

Iain S said:


> 'All' your doing. Mmm - are you sure :wave:
> 
> You can drink tea - I'll give you that :buffer:


lol yes im sure i clearly remember you cracking the whip everytime i stopped


----------



## Ruth M

Jmax said:


> hell dont credit him with keeping it clean for the photos, that was all my doing


Lol, you cleaned his car AND took pics? when are you doing mine


----------



## Audio Advice

R6TH M said:


> Lol, you cleaned his car AND took pics? when are you doing mine


He wanders around taking pics of fuel flap covers and mincing..... only kidding mate :thumb:

Could do with his help this week though. The car is absolutely 'bouffin' (good Scottish term for filthy) and needs a serious 'deep clean' :buffer:


----------



## spikeyl17

okay thought it time i post my car.heres my bora.soon to be lowered and windows tinted.really needs a paint correction hint hint ppl:lol:















wouldnt mind if some1 pm's me,really would like to get the swirls out that make me


----------



## MCZ2047

A few pictures of my car after a few coats of collinite at the end of last summer


----------



## Souleh

Posted my corsa on page 6 - but sold it and heres the new wagon.


----------



## shaun-o-d

heres pic of my baby, only joined the site last week


----------



## m00k

lovely mark 3, i've found myself looking at them again recently since mate picked up a gte lol... last thing i needs another old vauxhall.. but you never know


----------



## johnboyo

Hi all. Currently living in Enniskillen, Fermanagh but I'm a Tyrone man at heart. A few photos of my V6 after the full Swissvax treatment.














































John


----------



## Deezer-D

New member been lurking for a while though. 2004 330ci - this is after a very quick wash and dry. Last time it was cleaned properly it was treated to claying (Sonus Green), Lime Prime and 2 coats of 915. Must get it booked in with Ryan @DetailNI for some correction work. Was looking at this from Clean Your Car http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/das-6-dual-action-polisher-menzerna-kit/prod_522.html but not having a garage to polish in is stopping me trying machine polishing it myself.
Couple of not great pics


----------



## wegieboy

Here's mine->


----------



## Curtiz

A few pictures of how my cars looking at the moe


----------



## AaronB

Few updated ones of mine after i got my full powerflow system


----------



## BillyT

have i seen you in belfast m8


----------



## AaronB

BillyT said:


> have i seen you in belfast m8


Me? i would be in belfast every now and again, was driving through it on saturday past to get on the M2 to Ballymena


----------



## wstrain87

big pimp said:


> my car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of changes since - i've had front windows tinted by pentagon to match, added OEM M3 spoiler at rear, upgraded bulbs to GP thunders for the halo's and 6000k bulbs to match


Think I saw you a few weeks ago, probably about 5:30 heading past Drumaness on the way to Ballynahinch?


----------



## S34NOL

Here's mine, needs a paint correction but a bit of paintwork needs done first


----------



## LJB

AaronB said:


> Few updated ones of mine after i got my full powerflow system


Seen you around Downpatrick many times mate - nice motor


----------



## AaronB

Aye Downpatrick is just down the road from me, im in it most days. What you driving mate? so i can keep my eyes peeled for ya :thumb:


----------



## LJB

Hi Drivin a Seat Alhambra - (Family Car) L14M BJ you couldnt miss me!


----------



## AaronB

LJB said:


> Hi Drivin a Seat Alhambra - (Family Car) L14M BJ you couldnt miss me!


haha yep i remember that one, black isnt it? Nice big wagon, I remember commenting on your plate to my mates :lol::lol:


----------



## LJB

Hi near enough - Navy Ill keep an eye out for you


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

liam check your pms ive been trying to contact you :thumb:


----------



## skylinescotty

my car, renault clio 1.2 :car:





































and i also drive this sometimes, my stepdads ford f150 harley davidson


----------



## JONJO

That little clio looks stunning bud


----------



## paddyirishman

May as well put a few pics of the fat ass in!


----------



## o'cahan

My latest impreza 
2004 sti uk 333bhp


----------



## Cliff Mc Ilwee

Hi,
In the Port most weekends, just got this little runabout, got the winter to get her into as best possible shape.

Cliff


----------



## SwirlyNot

o'cahan said:


> My latest impreza


i love this last pic.......


----------



## d_toland




----------



## SudMyRide

Here are some recent pics from my car at the start of the summer after a detail....


----------



## STEVEN H

My Nissan 200sx s14a (1998)


----------



## paulmc08

well might aswell join in and put a few of my own car up excuse the inner arches































[


----------



## jackotdi

my leon :wave:


----------



## chris141




----------



## m9rc

The 350 and the M3


----------



## Gus82




----------



## jaymeh

Mine


----------



## [email protected]

may as well update, even though i've had this for over a year now!


20100723-IMG_8852 by rossyvdp, on Flickr


20100723-IMG_8846 by rossyvdp, on Flickr

and the obligatory beading, with Finis wax, IIRC

20100723-IMG_8870 by rossyvdp, on Flickr


----------



## Ronnie

looking good Ross. Loving the facelifted sports. did you see the new Khan one in Newcastle yesterday very tempted lol!


----------



## OKona

Was going to wash it but the rain started


----------



## coupe144




----------



## Sportspack Mark

My clubman


----------



## Darren68

Mine.


----------



## puckacostello

this my MK7 ZS live in the port so im always down!


----------



## DD1

Darren68 said:


> Mine.


I recognise that car :lol:


----------



## Darren68

dd1 said:


> i recognise that car :lol:


lol m8


----------



## E320mark

My car after being waxed with zymol carbon.


----------



## *cossiedave*

some nice tidy cars and great beeding pics keep them coming..


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Here are a few of my ex motors.


----------



## [email protected]

awesome








[/QUOTE]


----------



## mairtinb

Couple of mine finally
































Beading porn
















Little more work needed


----------



## Minus8

My daily driver and I'm a poor little student so there's a few dings and scratches, namely to the offside where I was caught in a minor hit and run earlier this year and still haven't fixed the door or alloy 

:wave:


----------



## AaronB




----------



## 028butlerboy

A few of the ST after Ronnie from OCD-NI and Glossworkz got busy with it..

Taken on my phone so not the best of quality..




























John


----------



## slim_boy_fat

AaronB said:


>


Love the alloys [but you forgot the exhaust tips...... ]


----------



## AaronB

yea sorry the car wasnt so clean in those pics lol :wave:


----------



## Jamesc

Havent posted in a while though I sold the astra back in febuaruy and picked up my new focus.

Photo of back in its prime still needs a machine to get rid of the swirls and buffer trails from the bodyshop.


----------



## Franzpan

Jamesc said:


> Havent posted in a while though I sold the astra back in febuaruy and picked up my new focus.
> 
> Photo of back in its prime still needs a machine to get rid of the swirls and buffer trails from the bodyshop.


Thought to myself when looking at those photos that the car looks familiar. I see your from Portadown so I've probably seen you about. Photos taken in the batch . nice car! Im from t'gee myself.


----------



## Jamesc

Cheers mate, You probably have, i actually live in gilford my self, and work in portadown. cut threw t'gee the odd time coming home too. And the photos are indeed taken at the batch.


----------



## flawless1987

portadown here too, didnt realise there was so many people on here so close by.. will get pics of mine up soon when i upload them :thumb:


----------



## flawless1987

my current runabout: 
























my old car:


----------



## tarbyonline

For what its worth heres mine. Havent got washing her properly never mind clay, polish, seal, etc due to the weather - only had her less than a month!

This is "Lena", 1.2 Fiesta Edge 60. First reg 31/12/10.








Crap picture courtesy of Lindsay Cars Bangor


----------



## Adrian Convery

My current car  from Magherafelt





































Adrian


----------



## neo8047

Stunning car Adrian and a stunning house. Think I drove past it the other day as I noticed the golf and the m3.


----------



## Adrian Convery

:speechles


neo8047 said:


> Stunning car Adrian and a stunning house. Think I drove past it the other day as I noticed the golf and the m3.


You probably seen them dirty which is a rare occurance  havnt had time with exams ATM!

Thanks btw much appreciated!


----------



## Big Ging

hopefully wen the weathers better i can get cleaning again :buffer:


----------



## Michael_McL

Maybe clean that sunstrip off?


----------



## Adrian Convery

Michael_McL said:


> Maybe clean that sunstrip off?


Are you aar I'm a pirate on j44? never knew you were from kilrea!


----------



## Big Ging

Michael_McL said:


> Maybe clean that sunstrip off?


Nvr lad i lve dat sunstrip :lol: it has to come off for mot though


----------



## David Herron

Big Ging said:


> Nvr lad i lve dat sunstrip :lol: it has to come off for mot though


Don't worry, I'll make you a new one again but maybe your up for a change? Something more subtile :thumb:


----------



## Big Ging

David Herron said:


> Don't worry, I'll make you a new one again but maybe your up for a change? Something more subtile :thumb:


Haha well ill jst get another one i like it da way it is stands out form da crowd david :thumb: anyways u not gonna get sum pics of da focus up??


----------



## David Herron

Big Ging said:


> Haha well ill jst get another one i like it da way it is stands out form da crowd david :thumb: anyways u not gonna get sum pics of da focus up??


Detailing 1 panel at a time, i'll get the DSLR out when i've finished but i'll probably be a week or 2. Waiting on a few new products to arrive also.


----------



## Big Ging

David Herron said:


> Detailing 1 panel at a time, i'll get the DSLR out when i've finished but i'll probably be a week or 2. Waiting on a few new products to arrive also.


Nsb then yea trying to even clean da car in this weather is awful nvr name trying to detail it :detailer:


----------



## Michael_McL

Adrian Convery said:


> Are you aar I'm a pirate on j44? never knew you were from kilrea!


Yep, center of the universe!


----------



## Sparky160

Aha, im from between maghera and kilrea. Small world:wave:


----------



## matt-tsi

A few photographs of My Leon Cupra R
Im from Belfast, Spotted a few people who I know back in the thread too!
Some lovely and well looked after cars!


----------



## Adrian Convery

I am loving that Cupra. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Stewerty

Matt stop making me drool over your car and come and clean my Audi for me! When are we getting a day to detail both our motors?


----------



## matt-tsi

how bloody quick did u just reply, hermits!!!!!!!
just ordered some super secret stuff there cant wait to lock myself in the garage for a few days lol


----------



## Stewerty

matt-tsi said:


> how bloody quick did u just reply, hermits!!!!!!!
> just ordered some super secret stuff there cant wait to lock myself in the garage for a few days lol


What have you ordered? Is it the stuff you were asking me about last night?


----------



## matt-tsi

yes mate! 
You tempted lookin out the window at that audi ?


----------



## Stewerty

matt-tsi said:


> yes mate!
> You tempted lookin out the window at that audi ?


Very tempted, some touch up paint arrived so going to get it all sorted out once I'm fit to leave the sofa. Also have some silver hammerite here if you want it?


----------



## matt-tsi

ooo yes i had changed my mine about the black and thought silver! good man! cheers


----------



## Stewerty

matt-tsi said:


> ooo yes i had changed my mine about the black and thought silver! good man! cheers


Call over any time, the paint is in the boot of my car. I agree the silver will look better than black.


----------



## David Herron

My 2011 Frozen White Ford Focus Zetec S.


----------



## Stewerty

Here is my current mile muuncher.

Last time it was given a detail (no correction)

























New wheels and splitter fitted (Thanks Matt-TSi)










Planning the next detaill with correction this time, Audi paint seems to be rock solid.


----------



## matt-tsi

looking good mate! yea get a few more up to date photos up with the new feet!


----------



## Stewerty

matt-tsi said:


> looking good mate! yea get a few more up to date photos up with the new feet!


I will once I get the paint sorted out, did the hexlogic pad work on yours?


----------



## matt-tsi

Stewerty said:


> I will once I get the paint sorted out, did the hexlogic pad work on yours?


they looked well the other night i must say!
OOooooo havnt even tried it yet.... thats next week!


----------



## SN08astra

*My Astra*

2008 1.9cdti


----------



## weemax

SN08astra said:


> 2008 1.9cdti


Here you go mate & welcome as well! :wave:


----------



## djbarren

My brothers IS250 v6 after a full detail last week by my good self.


----------



## m00k

My two wkend toys













































































































And daily driver


----------



## Larkspeed

My baby and my first attempt at detailing


----------



## gogglesVXR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Some pics of the Kuga


----------



## Damien

Here a few of the '6


----------



## A4Lad




----------



## Mr.Mint

Few of mine:


----------



## 16AB

m00k said:


> My two wkend toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And daily driver


Love the LETs but the ford lets the show down :wall:
seen a calibra turbo in enniskillen the other day that colour. first i've seen about here
Is the cavalier 4x4?


----------



## AaronB

updated pic of mine


----------



## ST Kyle




----------



## glenn st

Larkspeed said:


> My baby and my first attempt at detailing


Saw this before at a few car meets


----------



## whittaker94

hopefully revive this thread and get some more cars added to it, heres my 03 astra


----------



## ConorF




----------



## ConorF




----------



## floydlloyd

Just a few pictures of my bus


----------



## Jamesc

Few photos of the TT as it currently sits.


----------



## workman

A couple of pics of mine.


----------



## gibbo555

Only seeing this thread now, some tasty motors over here...

The daily



And the toy


----------



## Paddy1001

Hi, here are a few pics of some of the cars I have to work on, not paid work though!!
My car, 2003 530d,



My wife's car, 2006 535d,



And the 67 Mustang, my brother, mate and me restored from ground up!


----------



## Paddy1001

This is my sisters wee car, 2.5 days to clean this thing as a favour for her when she was on holidays, all done by hand as I had no machine polisher.

Before




After


----------



## DD1

My baby


----------



## chrisjmcqueen

Audi a4 3.0 v6 Quattro Sport, Cookstown


----------



## Curtiz




----------



## Unicorn

DD1 said:


> My baby


What an absolutely *stunning *example of what has always been my dream machine. I'm planning on buying one of these to build into a track car! Do you have any performance upgrades on yours at the moment or are you a purist who likes to keep it as original as possible mechanically? Are you a member of any of the GT4 owners or drivers clubs?


----------



## DD1

Unicorn said:


> What an absolutely *stunning *example of what has always been my dream machine. I'm planning on buying one of these to build into a track car! Do you have any performance upgrades on yours at the moment or are you a purist who likes to keep it as original as possible mechanically? Are you a member of any of the GT4 owners or drivers clubs?


Glad you like it, thanks.

mechanically just standard for now, can get very expensive when you go chasing that extra power


----------



## Squill

New to the site, so here's my car. Some people may have seen me about Lisburn/Belfast

Took my car to Vauxhall VXR Power Event in England called Thunder Road. It a 1 mile standing start drag and you get you mph measured at the end.



















This is just the first run up the airstrip not the sprint










And an older pic from when it had the chrome grill


----------



## cooter k

My C4 GP


----------



## Hugo

My Civic Type R


----------



## IanRyan

My Peugeot 207 GT 



Reflection Shot


----------



## JC01

*Recently bought and cleaned !*

Washed,clayed,machine cut and polished, glazed and waxed !!!!!!!
:buffer:


----------



## bigmac3161

My RCZ


----------



## jerkyboy18




----------



## Mi16chris




----------



## ClarkeG

It's hard to believe I created this thread in August 2008 lol. This isn't strictly a car but sure who cares 

My wee toy Suzuki GSXR 750 K7


----------



## nozzer12

Just the 1 photo of my Cayman S Sport:


----------



## CDZ150

Something else fella. What a colour! Love it:argie::argie:


----------



## conorc

a few of my fiesta ST - Sold it a while back.. I do miss that shine :-(







and my Current mk3 Ibiza Cupra R


----------



## Cookies

Here's a few of mine. I'm in Banbridge, just beside ww1.




























Cheers

Cooks


----------



## _Steven67

jerkyboy18 said:


>


Is it you that's always at the Belfast car scene meets ? Think I see you a fair bit. Did I see you at the Ballymena B&Q Meet ?


----------



## DD1

Yeah seen the RS about few times myself, very nice.

One from a recent show


----------



## peterdoherty

My pride & joy....


----------



## bigmac3161

Now I'm even more depressed waiting for my 7R to arrive


----------



## peterdoherty

bigmac3161 said:


> Now I'm even more depressed waiting for my 7R to arrive


Theyre worth the wait. I've had the GTD since last October and had a 6 month wait.


----------



## bigmac3161

Got call yesterday due end July start August. That'll be 3 months not to bad better than 6.


----------



## peterdoherty

bigmac3161 said:


> Got call yesterday due end July start August. That'll be 3 months not to bad better than 6.


Yep waiting times are down - us early adopters (ordered blind when order books opened) got a bit shafted on delivery times but worth the wait


----------



## Starfox

Love the GTD - just put a deposit down on a MK6 one tonight - Carbon Grey! Very excited to get it now....


----------



## jerkyboy18

_Steven67 said:


> Is it you that's always at the Belfast car scene meets ? Think I see you a fair bit. Did I see you at the Ballymena B&Q Meet ?


no that might be eric, his rs has black stripe down the side i usually am with a fella in r8 at any show


----------



## _Steven67

jerkyboy18 said:


> no that might be eric, his rs has black stripe down the side i usually am with a fella in r8 at any show


Was that his car at Cruise for Cancer by any chance ?


----------



## Bazmcc

My little selection.

































And the daily.









I went through a period where I kept picking up cars cheap. I've stopped buying. I have enough work to do on these.


----------



## hitandamiss

16AB said:


> Love the LETs but the ford lets the show down :wall:
> seen a calibra turbo in enniskillen the other day that colour. first i've seen about here
> Is the cavalier 4x4?


I think the ford is a diamond in the rough!! the red leather is an acquired taste though for sure


----------



## hitandamiss

David Herron said:


> My 2011 Frozen White Ford Focus Zetec S.


This looks great David! I've a Focus Sport in the same colour - it's in no shape to upload pics just yet but hopefully get a break in the rain this week... what do you use on the bodywork?


----------



## Brian mc21

The other halfs. 

Mine


----------



## bigmac3161




----------



## breney

bigmac3161 said:


>


Beauty!! I think I've noticed it on the roads! Puts my golf to shame!


----------



## wings123

My Mk6 GTi edition 35


----------



## pajd

Here is my Mk6 after its weekly wash.


----------



## Jamesc

Picked up my new daily last week.

207 GT HDI









And The Show Car

Audi TT Quattro


----------



## Franzpan

Take it the TT doesnt get out much James? Havent seen it around before.


----------



## Jamesc

Franzpan said:


> Take it the TT doesnt get out much James? Havent seen it arund pdown before.


Not so much now no , It used to be my daily driver believe it or not, up until November last year, Though i generally work nights/early mornings in my part time job, so was very rarely out during the day, and any daytime i was working i had it hidden in the carpark. Since last year its barely done 3-4k,

Its a real shame for it to be sitting up all the time, but with attempted thefts on it outside the house it sits in my work unit now away from home, and comes out for the odd show, and a spin now and again  Just cant bring my self to sell it either!


----------



## Franzpan

Thats not good to hear about attempted thefts in our area! It is a gorgeous looking car though.


----------



## Jamesc

Franzpan said:


> Thats not good to hear about attempted thefts in our area! It is a gorgeous looking car though.


Yeah it is gutting, though several attempts and they failed to even get in the car, im guess it was some hoods just as if it was a "professional" (if thats what you'd call it) either they arent very good lol, or after the first failed attempted they'd have probably been in the house with a gun after the keys!


----------



## Simz

Ronnie said:


> The Tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mondeo:


Which mudflaps have you used please mate?


----------



## AaronB

My A4


----------



## chongo

AaronB said:


> My A4


Nice.:thumb::argie:


----------



## AaronB

Thanks bud


----------



## chongo

AaronB said:


> Thanks bud


Nice to know what use on a cool car like yours mate:argie:


----------



## [email protected]

The RS6, sold now. It wasn't the dynamic driving machine I hoped for, oh and Issac Agnew were total pump as well.


----------



## [email protected]

A much better car than the RS6


----------



## LSpec

barrybudden said:


> The RS6, sold now. It wasn't the dynamic driving machine I hoped for, oh and Issac Agnew were total pump as well.


just curious, why wasnt ? too heavy?


----------



## [email protected]

I didn't like the seating position I couldn't get comfortable and there wasn't enough support, it didn't hold you in place. The gearbox wasn't the best, it was an auto the manual shift was back to front e.g. forward to go up back to go down, and the paddles were terrible really cheep looking so I just kept it in auto and let it do its own thing. It wasn't the sort of car you enjoyed thrashing. The M5 is a bit of a hooligan.


----------



## AaronB

chongo said:


> Nice to know what use on a cool car like yours mate:argie:


Poorboys black hole mate


----------



## chongo

Cheers. By hand, or machine polisher.


----------



## TonyH38

Thank you all for the pics of some stunning motors.


----------



## Cookies

Hi all
One of mine. Not particularly clean, just thought it looked well on the approach. Points for identifying where it is!!!








Cooks


----------



## Brian mc21

Ikea.


----------



## Cookies

Good man. That's eh 10 points for you lol. 

Cheers for playing!

Cooks


----------



## AaronB

chongo said:


> Cheers. By hand, or machine polisher.


By hand mate


----------



## Cookies

Cookies said:


> Hi all
> One of mine. Not particularly clean, just thought it looked well on the approach. Points for identifying where it is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks


My son was messing about with my phone and did this. You can't really see the swirls now....








Cooks


----------



## garymcq23

my old st3


----------



## garymcq23

wings123 said:


> My Mk6 GTi edition 35


i always drive past your car and think i should of went for one of these instead of my gtd lol.


----------



## wings123

garymcq23 said:


> i always drive past your car and think i should of went for one of these instead of my gtd lol.


Yea my head was screaming buy the gtd more practice in terms of fuel efficiency etc but I couldn't pass on a gti lol


----------



## garymcq23

yeah it was the fuel efficiency that swayed my towards the gtd after driving my st for 3 years and getting 16mpg £60 for 120 miles 

every now and again i think to myself sell up and go for gti. what sort of mpg are you getting on the gti?


----------



## whittaker94

A few of my 1999 200sx


----------



## DubImage

A few of the vans new wheels and test fit... Just need to go down now.

wheel Wednesday on a Sunday by Dubimage Photography, on Flickr

_DSC0306[1] by Dubimage Photography, on Flickr

_DSC0303[1] by Dubimage Photography, on Flickr

_DSC0320 by Dubimage Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Renman8957

This is mine, not quite up to date but best pics I have atm


----------



## Rufus73

Few taken last summer.


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AaronB




----------



## derekmca

URL=http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/vx-linered/media/Mobile%20Uploads/FullSizeRender41.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Cookies

AaronB said:


>


I just may have been standing beside that car on Saturday morning up at Belfast Audi!! Lol

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekmca




----------



## gibbo555

My CC


----------



## AaronB

Cookies said:


> I just may have been standing beside that car on Saturday morning up at Belfast Audi!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Yes sir you were :lol:


----------

